# Automator: éxécuter en fonction des évènement ical



## tophe630 (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour.

J'ai réalisé, avec l'aide d'une personne de ce forum, un script qui me range certaines pièces jointes de mes e-mail du dossier "téléchargement" vers un autre dossier.

Je lance ce script depuis automator à chaque fois qu'un nouveau fichier arrive dans le dossier "téléchargement"

Par contre je voudrais exécuter ce script uniquement du lundi au samedi.

J'ai penser créer un calendrier ical avec un évènement qui porterais le nom "AUTOMATOR" par exemple. 
Et je voudrais pouvoir exécuter mon script uniquement les jours où cet évènement apparait.

Mon programme automator ressemble à ceci:

- Rechercher les évènements ical: dont le titre contient "AUTOMATOR"
- Filtrer les évènement qui datent d'aujourd'hui.
...
- Exécuter un Apple script.


Les "... "correspondent à ce qu'il manque pour compléter le programme.
Je ne sais pas comment lui dire d'éxécuter le script uniquement lorsque la liste des évènement filtrés n'est pas pleine par exemple.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2010)

et l'inverse?

en passant par ical
en alarme d'evenement :
- ouvrir le fichier 
-et pointer le script


----------



## tophe630 (13 Février 2010)

Merci, je pensais que ça n'allait pas marcher car ical ouvre un fichier à une heure précise, et ce n'est pas ce que je voulais.

Mais j'ai trouver une solution en mettant l'ouverture du fichier tous les jours sauf le dimanche à 00h00. Et comme ça le script se lance dés que j'allume l'ordinateur, par contre de cette manière il m'est impossible de faire une action de dossier.

Sur un autre forum, une personne m'a donné la solution que je cherchais.
J'ai simplement rajouté ce code au début de mon script:


> set jour to weekday of (get current date)
> if jour is Sunday then return -- quitte le script
> --
> -- ton script
> --



ça me fait ce que je voulais, le sript ne se lance pas les dimanches.


----------

